# DADY BOTTLINGWORKS CANAJOHARIE REGISTERED



## stoneimage (Apr 11, 2012)

I live in Canajoharie, NY and at auction I found this bottle- it has dady bottlingworks Canajoharie
 on it and on the bottom rim it says registered. I know nothing about bottles but because it had my hometown on it I purchased it- I have inquired locally and no one is familiar with this company- any help with history would be appreciated. Will upload picture when I figure how to change size


----------



## epackage (Apr 11, 2012)

Your bottle is a seltzer bottle correct? If so pic's would help date it somewhat...Welcome to the forum...Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello Joan,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Pictures would be most helpful.

 Is it an ACL soda bottle?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "FALK'S FLAVOR SPOT       12 OZ.     RED AND WHITE       CLEAR W/TEXT.        09 3/4  1953 CANAJOHARIE BOTT. WKS.   PALATINE BRIDGE N.Y.  MAN & BOY(M); "FROM POP IT'S FALK'S TO THE TOT"      9.9 " From.




From.


----------



## epackage (Apr 11, 2012)

I did find this about William J. Dady, it may have been a son or grandson who went into the soda business...

 DADY, William J., Frankfort, was born in Canajoharie where he lived until nineteen years of age, when he came to Frankfort and engaged in the hotel business. His house was burned in 1892 and the present hotel, "The Grand Union" built in its place. It is a large fine building, containing eighteen sleeping rooms, and is fitted up in good style. It adjoins the offices of the West Shore railroad. Mr. Dady married, April 15, 1891, Maria T. Spellman of Newport, N. Y., one of six children of James and Theresa (Riley) Spellman.

 From the 1917 phone book of the area...

 Dady Will, r, 46 Moyer Canjhrie 284-M


----------



## epackage (Apr 11, 2012)

Here a William Dady is listed as a bottler at 90 Moyer St. on this site from 1928...

 Dady William, bottler 90 Moyer


 http://montgomery.nygenweb.net/palatine/palatinedir1928.html


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi again. I posted this on the Before 1900 you asked in.
 After does seam more appropriate.
 "Welcome Joan, 
  It was listed in my bottlers encyclopedia book from 1925 so that's a start. A picture would be helpful but I'm saying a soda."
 I would seam the name was changed from Dady to Canajoharie sometime after 1925 from the previous posts.


----------



## stoneimage (Apr 11, 2012)

picture of DADY BOTTLING WORKS


----------



## stoneimage (Apr 11, 2012)

CLOSE UP OF DADY BOTTLINGWORKS CANAJOHARIE, NY


----------



## stoneimage (Apr 11, 2012)

Bottom of bottle has this number
 The bottle has a slight purple tint when in the light


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 11, 2012)

see my posts here:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/info-needed-dady-bottlingworks-Canajoharie


----------



## stoneimage (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone- you all were so helpful!!

 Not only is this bottle from the town we live in but it was made the year my husband was born- lots of sentimental value


----------

